# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Copying the chart - will not change the color to default and the data will not include $

## Elainefish

Hi, 

I have a database where pie charts will show every month - 3 years span

I tried to copy paste it but whenever I do it, the color changes to default and the data has $ in formula so the formula "does not follow" the row. 

For examplein column AT7 - I copied it in column AT9:

a. chart color changes to default 

b. char data formula is: (is constant)
=Summary_with_Chart!$AQ$5:$AS$5;Summary_with_Chart!AQ8:AS8

----------


## Andy Pope

Chart references are always absolute (unless you use named ranges). And do not update automatically when you copy chart and data. If you copy the sheet then any chartobjects on it referencing the sheet will update to the newly copied sheet.

In a simple test a pie chart with custom colours retained those colours when copying. So not sure why you chart is reverting to defaults. You may have to reformat the newly copied chart. It is possible to copy the original chart and then use paste special to apply only formats to the recently copied chart.

----------

